# Self Criticism



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Looking back on my poems I can identify 5 different moods. To me each poem that represents the same mood sounds just like every other poem that represents it. In other words I feel like Im writing the same thing just in a different way. I feel that whoever is reading the poems would tire of the same thing. I also feel my style is too predictable and structured.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

No ..There is Variety, variety is the spice of life and all that cobblers, its cool. Each poem is unique, stop trying to put yourself in a box... or boxes Jess...just be what you are and express whatever you feel when you feel it or you will tangle yourself up...and then you wont be able to write poetry! See you make one post saying you want consistency, now you want variety... :wink: ...do both.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Lol. Guess you got me there Lyns. Thank you for the support.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

No worries.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Hey! Hazel taught me a new word that's really cool- you just reminded me.

Nurries= No+worries! How cool is that?

Me thinks this cool>>>> 8)


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Conjurus said:


> Hey! Hazel taught me a new word that's really cool- you just reminded me.
> 
> Nurries= No+worries! How cool is that?
> 
> Me thinks this cool>>>> 8)


Is that Aussie slang? Never heard it used before.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I dont know haha. I'm learning a few words from her- like crunked!


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Conjurus said:
> 
> 
> > Hey! Hazel taught me a new word that's really cool- you just reminded me.
> ...


Yes it is short for No Worries. We tend to shorten words here in Oz because we're too lazy haha. :lol:

But you have to say "mate" after. Like, "Nurries mate!" 

Nurries is also Aussie slang for "balls" *giggles* (i can't say the real name haha*


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

Nurries is slang for "balls" ****** ? LOL ..I love you Ozzys Hazel, I reckon my last/past life was in australia or something, for serious.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

I got some new Ozzy slang from one of my Ozzy friends. 

Filth
chook
crikey moses
stone the crows
bloody oath
fuck my ass and call me charlie
Cool as a c u n t

LOL!

courtesy of Matt. thanks buddy.


----------



## newuser20 (Feb 25, 2009)

Once you know the rules, you can break them. And best of all, you can create them.
Keep writing. Write from your heart. I write songs, poem, etc--
And lots of mine are similar. But you don't have to write just for other people. Write for yourself.
& When you can do that, and make it from the heart, you can create any sort of masterpiece you want,
because words are a powerful thing.
and you're good.but remember to do it your way. Listen to critisim, but
don't let it change your style.
There's always gonna be someone
who loves it and someone who hates it. But if you write from the heart,
you're a writer.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

newuser20 said:


> Once you know the rules, you can break them. And best of all, you can create them.
> Keep writing. Write from your heart. I write songs, poem, etc--
> And lots of mine are similar. But you don't have to write just for other people. Write for yourself.
> & When you can do that, and make it from the heart, you can create any sort of masterpiece you want,
> ...


Well said.


----------



## newuser20 (Feb 25, 2009)

Thank you!
What is dp/dr like for you? That is if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Well I may or may not have full blown DP/DR. I've been diagnosed with prolonged ptsd with dissociative features. Also, bipolar disorder and ocd. Pretty much I often think about whether or not Im real and if other people are real. I also feel like I just watch everything I do and im not really in control. I feel like Im watching a movie of myself and I often wonder how I get places.


----------

